# I'm guessing that today is a big day for the 50x software upgrade



## Filip1 (Sep 3, 2002)

I have 4 50x's. One of these is always updated early on, and in the past, the other 3 machines were updated at the end of the upgrades and were done on the same day.
Well, my last 3 50x's were just upgraded. I would guess this means that many, if not all of you will be upgraded today. Turn off your 50x for a half hour or so, if possible, and good luck.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Mine finished upgrading as of 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Filip1 _
> *I have 4 50x's. One of these is always updated early on, and in the past, the other 3 machines were updated at the end of the upgrades and were done on the same day.
> Well, my last 3 50x's were just upgraded. I would guess this means that many, if not all of you will be upgraded today. Turn off your 50x for a half hour or so, if possible, and good luck. *


As soon as I read your post I went and turned on my 501 and sure enough the screen came on asking if I wanted the new software. I guess it is a big day.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Getting the download now. Can't wait 'til Sunday. Slo-mo on football & the Miller Lite girls!!!


----------



## LarryH (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Filip1 _
> *I have 4 50x's. One of these is always updated early on, and in the past, the other 3 machines were updated at the end of the upgrades and were done on the same day.
> Well, my last 3 50x's were just upgraded. I would guess this means that many, if not all of you will be upgraded today. Turn off your 50x for a half hour or so, if possible, and good luck. *


Thanks for the heads-up. I'll check for the download when I get home.


----------



## Filip1 (Sep 3, 2002)

Larry, 
You are very welcome. I hope you got the upgrade. From the looks of things on the forum, I think you will.


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

My upgrade arrived today, too. I haven't tried the new features yet, but it's here.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Mine is here also.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

Thanks, got mine too!


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

Mine came up at 11:30-12 Noon..Interesting thing I was talking to a budddy on the phone and my 501 started blinking (had it turned off) It kept blinking so I finally turned off the machine, reset it and 

there was 168. Only had a chance to play with it for a few minutes..Looks really good

Tim Lones


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Filip1 _
> *I have 4 50x's. One of these is always updated early on, and in the past, the other 3 machines were updated at the end of the upgrades and were done on the same day.
> Well, my last 3 50x's were just upgraded. I would guess this means that many, if not all of you will be upgraded today. Turn off your 50x for a half hour or so, if possible, and good luck. *


Cool, Although as more and more 508s are sold, you've become more middle of the schedule


----------



## jened (Nov 13, 2002)

got my upgrade yesterday during the day. i tested it out during a hockey game last night and it worked great. thank you echostar.


----------



## Filip1 (Sep 3, 2002)

Gcutler, 
That sounds right, but it held true this time,as a seemingly large # of people got the upgrade yesterday. Also this pattern has been going on a long time with my machines. I had 4 501's before I sold 2 and replaced them with 508's. Even then the downloads have stayed the same. The only thing that changed this time is that my early machine was one of the first instead of the second or third day. I'll definitely keep an eye on this though. To be honest this is the only thread I have ever started here, and I did it because I felt strongly that I was right and that it was worth it if it helped out the others on the this forum a little.
By the way this has become my favorite site on the net, bar none, and the creators have done an amazing job here.
While I'm at it I might as well thank them for giving all of us such a great place to come together and talk about something that we all apparently care about(dbs)


----------



## Mike Gavasheli (Mar 24, 2002)

On E* website 168 is listed as the only current software version. I guess that means everybody's 50x is targeted now.

Mike


----------



## Turbohawk (Jan 5, 2003)

I haven't gotten the update yet... Does it matter how you turn off the receiver? Remote or button on receiver?


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Got my Update between 7am and Noon today


----------



## Filip1 (Sep 3, 2002)

Turbohawk,
I'm sure it doesn't matter,since I always turn mine off by remote. I have been getting the updates since version 116, so if that mattered I would have found out by now. How long have you left your machine off? It takes a while, after it is off, for the download to start. If you don't get it by tomorrow I would call in to Dish. Good Luck!


----------

